# Grubhub announces "real time" Hotspots!



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Did anyone else get the message from Grubhub that hotspots on the map will now be based on "real time" information?

Many folks may not know that both DD and GH have been using "simulated" hotspots for the last few years. On both of them the heat on their map was not based on real demand, but rather it was based on historical "anticipated" demand.

Today, I got a message from GH notifying me that the heat map is now based on "real time" data so it's actual demand. This is a very big change if it's actually true. We'll see.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Did anyone else get the message from Grubhub that hotspots on the map will now be based on "real time" information?
> 
> Many folks may not know that both DD and GH have been using "simulated" hotspots for the last few years. On both of them the heat on their map was not based on real demand, but rather it was based on historical "anticipated" demand.
> 
> Today, I got a message from GH notifying me that the heat map is now based on "real time" data so it's actual demand. This is a very big change if it's actually true. We'll see.


Maybe DD should be taking notes?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Did anyone else get the message from Grubhub that hotspots on the map will now be based on "real time" information?
> 
> Many folks may not know that both DD and GH have been using "simulated" hotspots for the last few years. On both of them the heat on their map was not based on real demand, but rather it was based on historical "anticipated" demand.
> 
> Today, I got a message from GH notifying me that the heat map is now based on "real time" data so it's actual demand. This is a very big change if it's actually true. We'll see.


I got it.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

I saw it my app after I saw this post. Probably won't help people all that much though.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Real demand. Yes. From experience on DoorDash real demand but always a $3 order. They’re hoping by using this technology some driver will arrive at the restaurant and someone will accept the crappy order because they’re there 

In two years I can’t recall a nice large order from a hot spot. Once I remember hot spot Ruth Chris. And sure enough it came in $4. 




Hexonxonx said:


> I saw it my app after I saw this post. Probably won't help people all that much though.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Did anyone else get the message from Grubhub that hotspots on the map will now be based on "real time" information?
> 
> Many folks may not know that both DD and GH have been using "simulated" hotspots for the last few years. On both of them the heat on their map was not based on real demand, but rather it was based on historical "anticipated" demand.
> 
> Today, I got a message from GH notifying me that the heat map is now based on "real time" data so it's actual demand. This is a very big change if it's actually true. We'll see.


I got the message in SoCal.


----------



## neodriver (Jun 11, 2018)

They say they'll improve things but they fail to do so, I was browsing through my emails and found this one from Apr/2020, they never followed through with it.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Don't you love it when Doordash tries to guilt trip you out of unassigning an order by telling you that you are the "best" Dasher to deliver that order?

If you notice they don't say you're the closest Dasher, they say you're the "best" Dasher. The best sucker?

Has anyone ever asked DD what criteria they use to decide you're the "best" Dasher to deliver that POS order?


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Did you get the message through the app? I did not get any message


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Oh good , when I see that I'll know it's time to turn off the app and go home. As I do with the other two. I make more and stay busy when it's supposedly not busy per the maps.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Did anyone else get the message from Grubhub that hotspots on the map will now be based on "real time" information?


----------



## TheHammer (Jan 4, 2015)

i don't chase hot spots..not worth the time or effort.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

neodriver said:


> They say they'll improve things but they fail to do so, I was browsing through my emails and found this one from Apr/2020, they never followed through with it.
> 
> View attachment 663193


I received a similar notice a long time ago.

And the orders were ready when I arrived at the restaurant.

For about ten days.

Then it reverted to the same old horrendous wait times.

Now, in California, GH gotta pay for wait times at restaurants due to prop. 22.

As if by magic, I almost never have to wait on GH orders any more.


----------

